# finding repair information for old MTD snowflite



## StirJester (Sep 23, 2019)

my wheel fell off my old MTD Snowflite (tecumshe), causing the chain to fall off in the drive shaft case, causing some gears to come loose and I am attempting to put it back together. I have almost everything back together and can get it to go in reverse but going forward is the issue.

Looking for a manual as I have one small washer like piece that I have no clue how it fits in but guessing that is my issue. Below is a link to some pictures (google docs link I am hoping works) of the serial number and model number but I am not finding anything online. I have no idea how old it is.

Any direction would be appreciated: https://drive.google.com/open?id=1PpX_0KypekKjyB1LxTtxotNTDo3ZxhFV


----------



## Grunt (Nov 11, 2013)

Welcome to SBF. You can use this link to view the owners manual/parts diagram. Enter 312430 for the model number and 000000 for the serial number. Hope this helps.
PDF Manual Web Archive


----------

